# Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz



## mulin (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe vor mit einem Freund diesen Sommer eine Tour auf der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte zu machen. Dabei wollen wir natürlich vom Boot aus angeln, unter anderem auch gerne auf große Hechte und Barsche. Gewohnt wird auf einem kleinen Boot. Hier ist leider der Tiefenmesser kaputt und ein Fishfinder ist gar nicht installiert. Darum dachte ich, sowas könnte ich mir einbauen. Dafür wollte ich mich mal erkundigen, was für ein Modell da empfehlenswert ist. Es sollte nicht zu teuer sein, weil ich immerhin noch Stundent bin und auch nicht so regelmäßig unterwegs bin. Aber eben um Fischschwärme, große Räuber und UNTIEFEN im Wasser zu entdecken, wäre sowas schon sehr hilfreich, insbesonder auf Müritz & Co.
Meine zweite Frage dazu wäre dann: Kann man den Sensor von den Dingern dann einfach installiert lassen? Also auch während der Fahrt? Oder wie funktioniert das?

Vielen Dank für Hinweise


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Was heißt nicht soo teuer in Zahlen??


----------



## mulin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich auch nicht, was ich erwarten kann. Aber ich dachte so bis ca 120 Euro....


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

ok da ist die Auswahl eher gering, würde zu einem Eagle Cuda 300 raten, aber bitte keine Wunder erwarten, Kanten usw, Untergrundbeschaffenheit ja aber exakt Fisch zu orten ist eher nicht drin.


----------



## mulin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Was müsste ich denn ausgeben, wenn ich ein besseres Gerät haben wollen würde |supergri

Und bei dem von dir genannten: Kann man da den Sensor so anbringen, dass er während der Fahrt einfach dran bleibt und auch als Tiefenmesser für das Boot funktioniert?


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

~300 wäre die mM nach nächste sinnige Stufe, da gibt es ein Garmin 300 C für, aber sichere Fischerkennung ist da auch nicht drin.

Ja kan man, wird auch normalerweise so gemacht. Der Sensor bleibt permanent am Boot montiert solange man fährt, gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten die Geber zu montieren.


----------



## mulin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Ok, super. Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hab schon gesehen, die werden so um und bei 100 euro verkauft. Das hört sich gut an. Das Garmin 300C hab ich am Weekend für 150 Euro bei Ebay verpasst |krach:

Naja, ich glaube das mit dem Eagle Cuda 300 sollte schon passen. Mal gucken, wo und wie ich das am Boot installieren kann


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Was heißt den für Dich installieren? Ich würde das Ding eher als tragbares Teil nutzen. Kleinen Koffer, Akku und eine Geberstange, alles Sachen die man im gutsortierten Baumarkt bekommt (zwar nicht fertig aber als Bausatz zusammenkaufbar  )


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Für Deinen Urlaub kannste Dir doch auch eins ausleihen...selbst bei den Bootsverleihen an der Müritz gibts doch Echolote für 5 Euro am Tag geliehen...


----------



## mulin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Ich dachte eher daran, es fest zu installieren. Wie kann ich mir das denn mit der Geberstange vorstellen? Kann die bei Fahrt dann auch benutzt werden. Das portable Set ist ja auch nochmal teuerer als das "normale " Eagle Cuda 300. Ist das wegen dem Akku so??


----------



## mulin (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

So, ein entsprechendes Gerät hab ich nun. Nun gehts an den Einbau. Bin am überlegen, es fest zu installieren, aber das Problem ist, dass es keine gescheite Stelle IM Boot gibt, um den Geber zu installieren. Alternative wäre noch, den regler so anzubringen, dass man ihn immer schnell abnehmen kann. dann hab ich leider ein Kabel da rumliegen, aber was solls.

Wichtiger wäre eher, wie ich die Stromversorgung gewährleiste. Ich habe mir das Boot meiner Eltern angeguckt und da siehts schwierig aus mit der Bordelektronik. Kann ich den Fishfinder einfach direkt an die 12 V Batterie anschließen? Oder muss ich eine Sicherung dazwischen setzen? und sollte man auch einen Schalter dazwischen setzen? Weil das ding ja sonst Saft zieht, auch wenn es das nicht soll​


----------



## mulin (19. August 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*

Kann mir bitte kurz jemand einen Tipp geben bezüglich der Stromversorgung? Ich fahre morgen los und bis dahin muss ich das Echolot angeschlossen haben

VIELEN DANK


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2010)

*AW: Fishfinder und Echolot für Müritz*



mulin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wichtiger wäre eher, wie ich die Stromversorgung gewährleiste. Ich habe mir das Boot meiner Eltern angeguckt und da siehts schwierig aus mit der Bordelektronik. Kann ich den Fishfinder einfach direkt an die 12 V Batterie anschließen? Oder muss ich eine Sicherung dazwischen setzen? und sollte man auch einen Schalter dazwischen setzen? Weil das ding ja sonst Saft zieht, auch wenn es das nicht soll​


12 V 7 Ah ist für den Betrieb des Echos notwendig, eine Sicherung ist nicht erforderlich und Der Schalter weiß ich auch nicht wofür der gut sein sollte.

Das Echo kan man auch bei Fahrt benutzen.


----------

